# What broadheads are you toting opening day?



## lblanton1 (Aug 8, 2014)

For me Grim Reaper 100 grain Trocar tips and ST mags


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 8, 2014)

Reapers and Slick Tricks in my quiver.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 8, 2014)

Cheap ol rage 3 blades 100g.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Muzzy 100


----------



## GAGE (Aug 8, 2014)

Rage 2 Blades for deer, and an extra Muzzy for coyotes.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Cheap ol rage 3 blades 100g.



Wish they would get cheaperer


----------



## NBN (Aug 8, 2014)

Suttle T's!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 8, 2014)

Zwickey 125 grain COC.


----------



## catch22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Rage 2 blade 100 gr


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 8, 2014)

G5 t3


----------



## Maximus1215 (Aug 8, 2014)

DRT Single Bevel from Dirtnap Gear. Fly great and hear that single bevel creates a devastating wound channel.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 8, 2014)

Think I'm gonna try some reapers this year


----------



## muzzystrut (Aug 8, 2014)

3 NAP Killzones 1 Rage and 1 Magnus Buzzcut...Mixed Bag


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 8, 2014)

DRT by Dirt Nap.


----------



## critter85 (Aug 8, 2014)

Running the 100 gr Trophy Taker Ulmer Edge. Not sure why folks don't shoot them that much but it's an awesome head!


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 8, 2014)

100 gr grim reaper whitetail special


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 8, 2014)

2 blade rage in the chisel tip makes the deer have a bad day


----------



## Soybean (Aug 8, 2014)

QAD Exodus 100 grain full blade


----------



## swamp (Aug 8, 2014)

Rage 2 blade chisel tip, chisel tip Xtreme, and 2 blade Xtreme


----------



## Bama B (Aug 8, 2014)

Nap spitfire 100 grain


----------



## moodman (Aug 8, 2014)

Have it narrowed down to 3. Bipolars, rage Exetreme, or swakers.... Bipolars are leading, but not sure i can spend 48.99 for 3 Broadheads.... Are they worth the $15 more???


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 8, 2014)

if it ant broke don't fix it RAGE, EXTREME


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 8, 2014)

DRTs


----------



## hog daddy (Aug 8, 2014)

Ole rage 2 blade 100 grain


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 8, 2014)

moodman said:


> Have it narrowed down to 3. Bipolars, rage Exetreme, or swakers.... Bipolars are leading, but not sure i can spend 48.99 for 3 Broadheads.... Are they worth the $15 more???



That's exactly what I was going through and just went out and bought the Rage's 100 grains.  I could see a few dollars extra but I can't justify $50 for 3 broadheads.  I was shooting Muzzy 100 grains up to this point and they are half what the bi-polar is.  Hopefully some volume sales will get that price down as I would like to have a set of them.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bi-Polar 125's


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 8, 2014)

85 grain Thunderheads.


----------



## MCNASTY (Aug 8, 2014)

Grim Reaper whitetail specials 100 grain


----------



## dturnersr (Aug 8, 2014)

100 gr. spit fires....


----------



## handfull (Aug 8, 2014)

100g 2" shwackers....


----------



## jsav (Aug 8, 2014)

100g bipolars will be in my quiver come september


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Rage extreme and shwackers!!!!!!


----------



## J-Rod (Aug 8, 2014)

Bi polars and rage chisels


----------



## RE185 (Aug 8, 2014)

NAP Killzones   100gr . no second guessing!


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 8, 2014)

QAD Exodus 100 gr
Rage Hypodermics 100 gr
3 of each


----------



## BigCats (Aug 8, 2014)

100 g bipolar on 3 and grizz tricks on other 2


----------



## gcs (Aug 8, 2014)

Rage hypodermics
Rage Chisel tips


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 8, 2014)

125 Bipolar


----------



## Aphesis (Aug 8, 2014)

Double bevel drt from dirtnap


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Aphesis said:


> Double bevel drt from dirtnap



If you haven't killed with them yet, you're in for a pleasant surprise.  Great heads


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Aug 8, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> If you haven't killed with them yet, you're in for a pleasant surprise.  Great heads



Would you choose these over Rages?


----------



## M80 (Aug 8, 2014)

If I go QAD exodus 100 grain swept blades


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 9, 2014)

Havew both Exodus 100 full blades and Ramcat 100's - will likely be tipped with Exodus when I head to the woods.


----------



## guesswho (Aug 9, 2014)

NAP Spitfire Maxx 100 gr qty of 3, also in the quiver are NAP Thunder head 125 Gr qty 2 for back up


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm going to try the 100 grn Atoms this year, still have my Grim Reapers from last year step dad is using toxic broadheads this year, they look pretty wicked too, I have 3 blade Hills Hornet and single bevel zwickeys for my recurve this year


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 9, 2014)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Would you choose these over Rages?



Yes I do.  

I killed a bunch of deer with rages (and many many other mechanicals and fixed heads), but after seeing or hearing more and more horror stories, some absolutely _not _true and others _very very_ true, I have decided to go back to fixed heads.

As best I remember, I have never had a mechanical failure and I dont blame the mechanical failures or broken blades on the rage brand.  Its just too easy for it to happen with anything that has moving parts.  My favorite mechanical was always NAP Killzones. 

This is my thought these days.  If I make a bad shot it will be my fault.  If I cant track worth a flip it will be my fault.  If I miss a deer cleanly it will be my fault.  However I will never have a reason to blame the head.


----------



## M80 (Aug 9, 2014)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> I killed a bunch of deer with rages (and many many other mechanicals and fixed heads), but after seeing or hearing more and more horror stories, some absolutely _not _true and others _very very_ true, I have decided to go back to fixed heads.
> 
> ...



I agree completely. That's why I went to exodus heads. I was so scared of a blade deploying I would inspect my blades and make sure they was locked in before daylight I. The stand. If I would have had to make a second shot I would have never inspected the blades. Fixed heads take a lot of worrying out of the process


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 9, 2014)

Rage 3 blade 100 gr and a  muzzy or 2 thrown in.


----------



## BigPimpin (Aug 9, 2014)

Rage 3 blade 100 gr and NAP Killzone Maxx 100 gr.


----------



## Jed Johnson (Aug 9, 2014)

GR hybrids and QAD exodus for if one of the larger bears I've seen comes by.


----------



## BraveEagle (Aug 9, 2014)

G5 Havoc


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 9, 2014)

My normal assortment of a few ramcats, slick trick standards, mags, and vipers. Probably 2 standards, 1 mag, 2 vipers, and 1 ramcat. No decided order really.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 13, 2014)

Slick Trick Mags


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Aug 13, 2014)

100 grain trophyridge sidewinders n 100 grain G5 montecs


----------



## DMCox (Aug 13, 2014)

I picked up a pack of Bi-polars the other day. I've been quite impressed by them. I'll most likely have a mixed quiver of the bi-polars and muzzy MX-3's that I've been shooting for a couple years.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 13, 2014)

Good ol' Slick Tricks!


----------



## bobocat (Aug 13, 2014)

Rage 2 blade and 1 field point for squirrels and such.


----------



## Brewskis (Aug 13, 2014)

Double bevel DRTs. Just had another package delivered today.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 13, 2014)

Ramcats, is there anything else?


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 13, 2014)

DRT's double bevel and single bevel as well as the old tried and true Bear razor head.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 13, 2014)

Muzzy 3. Blade 100gr


----------



## bigpig (Aug 14, 2014)

Ramcats for sure


----------



## jaymax (Aug 14, 2014)

Sure is a lot of folks that carry 2, 3, even 4 different heads?? What's the purpose? Seriously just curious. .seems like you would find a head that you build confidence in and stick to it. For me it's Muzzy since 92'..they have been great since I killed my first deer with a bow 23 years ago and only got better with the new Trocar heads. Imo, I think most people would be more accurate and shoot with more confidence if they could find one head to trust. Doesn't matter what brand, mechanical or fixed as long as you have lots of confidence  in it...just my opinion


----------



## 270bowman (Aug 14, 2014)

Brother Maxwell, how are things with you? It's been a while brother. Give me a call...

As for me, I have strikers, DRT's, and Trocars. All three shoot very well for me, but I need some "in the field" testing to narrow it down to one.


----------



## steph30030 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ramcats here


----------



## tree27 (Aug 16, 2014)

I will be using Bi-Polar 125 grain


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 16, 2014)

Grim Reapers and Ramcats.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 16, 2014)

jaymax said:


> Sure is a lot of folks that carry 2, 3, even 4 different heads?? What's the purpose? Seriously just curious. .seems like you would find a head that you build confidence in and stick to it. For me it's Muzzy since 92'..they have been great since I killed my first deer with a bow 23 years ago and only got better with the new Trocar heads. Imo, I think most people would be more accurate and shoot with more confidence if they could find one head to trust. Doesn't matter what brand, mechanical or fixed as long as you have lots of confidence  in it...just my opinion



My reason is I am in search of the broad head that I want to be my go-to. I shot my first 5 deer with a muzzy phantom mx and had mixed results. And I also didn't like that the main blade was non replaceable and very difficult to sharpen. So I decided to do research on highly recommended fixed heads for low poundage and short draw length, as I shoot about 52 pounds and 27" draw length out of a bow with a 308 ibo. Well I discovered slick trick standards and bought replacement magnum blades (since they are compatible) and also the viper tricks. Also I got some ramcats as many raved about penetration and large cut. So I put 1 or 2 of each in my quiver and choose a random one as the first arrow each hunt. So far, I was shut out last year and never got to test one on an animal, so I cannot attest to any one broadhead's penetration, cut, or blood flow. Therefore, I have many to test out if given an opportunity. That's my reason for 4 different broadheads in my quiver, although I have more in a box designated for broadheads.

Andrew P.


----------



## jbhsgs3699 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bi-Polars and Muzzy MX-3


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Aug 17, 2014)

Muzzy Phantom 100gr


----------



## alex_barnes (Aug 17, 2014)

grim reaper 100 grain razortip


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Aug 20, 2014)

g5 strikers. nothing but pass-throughs and deer down within 50 yards so far. 5 for 5 and im sticking to em


----------



## Sporkuser (Aug 20, 2014)

100g Ramcats!


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 20, 2014)

Rage 100gr 2 blade


----------



## BrotherBadger (Aug 21, 2014)

Slick Trick Grizztrick 2.


----------



## edsebring (Aug 21, 2014)

NAP - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Razors 100 grain Was thinking about getting some DRT this year and trying them.


----------



## edsebring (Aug 21, 2014)

I guess you cant say the word Hello without the O on here. Even if it is a brand name. try it this way Hellrazor.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Aug 21, 2014)

100 grain NAP killzone, it's works for me.
Good luck on whatever y'all use.


----------



## MossyOak92 (Aug 22, 2014)

100 gr thunder head.


----------



## shaun cichols (Aug 24, 2014)

muzzy.


----------



## J-Rod (Aug 24, 2014)

Ive changed mine: 125 grain Bi polars and 125 grain Slick Trick Mags


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 24, 2014)

100 gr. muzzy and grim reapers


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 24, 2014)

100 grain RAGE 2 Blade


----------



## guesswho (Aug 24, 2014)

Update! I will still have 3 NAP Spitfire Maxx, but my backup will be 3 Muzzy 4 blade 100 gr.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

Slick Trick Mags.


----------



## DOD (Aug 28, 2014)

2 blade rage.  Thinking about picking up Ramcats.  Anyone want to weigh in on pro/con on these two?


----------



## Mountaineerfan (Aug 29, 2014)

100g Muzzy Trocars.  They flew great right out of the box for me!


----------



## sutton1 (Aug 29, 2014)

100g bi polar & gravedigger


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 29, 2014)

100 grain Bi-Polar.  Looking forward to sticking something!!!


----------



## hawghntr21 (Aug 29, 2014)

125gr RAMCAT


----------



## BOWROD (Aug 29, 2014)

G5 stryker 100g. &  slicktricks


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 30, 2014)

100 grain Toxic


----------



## HCA59 (Aug 30, 2014)

100 gr. Muzzy


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 30, 2014)

190 grain simmons tree sharks with ten grains of weight washers and a 100 grain insert.  

I held a compound arrow a few months ago and couldn't believe how light it was.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 30, 2014)

G5t3


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Muzzy Phantom SS with the bleeders removed.  75gr insert.


----------



## jarhead 44 (Aug 30, 2014)

G5 t3


----------



## donald-f (Aug 31, 2014)

100 grain 1.75" - 2 blade Rage (crossbow)


----------



## Klondike (Aug 31, 2014)

*Same here*



Mountaineerfan said:


> 100g Muzzy Trocars.  They flew great right out of the box for me!



These have shot great for me.  After a mechanical failure last year I am fixed blade again and doubt I will ever go mechanical again.

Per an earlier poster I have confidence in the trocar and doubt I will switch


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Sep 1, 2014)

Slick Trick Grizztrick, been using them for the past 6 years and they haven't failed me yet. Mean heads for sure!


----------



## triton196 (Sep 1, 2014)

swackers 100 gr ive had good luck with those so far looks like you hit a deer with an axe


----------



## tcarter86 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rage hypos and Ramcats for me.

May stick a bipolar in the quiver as well


----------



## declemen (Sep 2, 2014)

NAP Killzone Maxx for me


----------



## fxwg85 (Sep 2, 2014)

DRT and ramcats for me!


----------



## Rainmaker (Sep 2, 2014)

Magnus Snuffer ss


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Sep 2, 2014)

I like how the G5 T3's work and no o-rings or rubber bands. Has anyone tried these on a deer yet????


----------



## TMeadows45 (Sep 2, 2014)

100 grain 2 blade trophy ridge meat seekers


----------



## KillZone (Sep 3, 2014)

The original Tekans - deer going down!!!!!!


----------



## bshadrick (Sep 3, 2014)

rage hypodermic


----------



## 660griz (Sep 3, 2014)

Rocket 3 blade meat seekers


----------



## Hairtrigger (Sep 3, 2014)

Rage 100 gr


----------



## AParker511 (Sep 5, 2014)

Slick trick magnums and bipolar


----------



## BigJimT (Sep 6, 2014)

100 grain Grim Reaper ready to put it to the test. Opening day , yea come on.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 6, 2014)

Spitfire 100grain, the only broadhead I have ever used.  As long as I can do my part it has always done its!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 6, 2014)

75 grain grimm reapers. Have not lost an animal to these heads yet.    Just 7/8 inch hole but man the blood out of that hole. Most drop within site.


----------



## tcward (Sep 7, 2014)

Rocket Sidewinder 100.


----------



## S-Balentine (Sep 7, 2014)

Rage 2 blade 100 gr


----------



## BAMABUCK (Sep 7, 2014)

Simmons 125gr sharks


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 7, 2014)

*Thunderheads !*

Old School !


----------



## huntfishwork (Sep 7, 2014)

g5 Havoc


----------



## deerdander (Sep 8, 2014)

125 gr Magnus Stingers and Buzzcuts


----------



## Warrenco (Sep 8, 2014)

I've killed deer with $6.00 a pack broad heads from walmart and expensive fancy broad heads that's coat a arm and a leg. They'll all work. Stick em in the bread basket and they'll bleed.. Got some Allen archery I'm using this year. Been using Magnus the last few years


----------



## Steve-ALA (Sep 8, 2014)

Trade points, 125 gr made from spoons on cane shafts and Grizzly Kodiaks, 165 gr with single left bevel on poplar shafts


----------



## mikel m14 (Sep 8, 2014)

100 gr Grim reaper hybrids and razortips


----------



## Clint Shook (Sep 9, 2014)

Original grizztricks.


----------



## kiltman (Sep 9, 2014)

Bipolar Broadheads


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rage 100 gr 2 blade


----------



## Gecko (Sep 9, 2014)

100 gr Slick Tricks!


----------



## Nathanj519 (Sep 10, 2014)

DRTs and Swhackers


----------



## Lil Red (Sep 10, 2014)

GR Hybrids and an Slick Trick


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jumbo wings,

Simmons 190gr treeshark on a Goldtip 55/75 with 100gr brass insert.

Centaur battle axe 2 1/8in fixed blade on an easton axis traditional 340 with 75gr brass hit insert

Abowyer bone head 145gr single bevel 1 1/4in cut on a mahogany shaft with 5in banna flecthings. 

Centaur big game 208gr 1.5in cut on the same type of 55/75gold tip as earlier. Running nockturnals on the back of the gold tips. 

I got 6arrow quiver so it'll be hodge podge of death sticks. You guys got some awesome stuff going just a few days.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 10, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> Jumbo wings,
> 
> Simmons 190gr treeshark on a Goldtip 55/75 with 100gr brass insert.
> 
> ...



A collection of nice cutters. I have killed a few South Ga deer with Treesharks. 

I am sticking with my trusted Magnus 1, 170 grain, 1 1/2" wide, 2 1/4" long cut on contact. 
My back-up this year will be 180 grain single bevel Grizzlys; 1 1/8" wide x 3 " long, tanto cut on contact tip.

I use glue on heads and set them up with long aluminum threaded adaptors.
I can take either head and shoot them 20 times into a pile of sand, then spend a few minutes with a flat file on the edges and make them razor sharp. Good killing tools.


----------



## BufordBassmaster12 (Sep 10, 2014)

NAP Bloodrunner 3 Blade. 100 grain.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have not decided yet, I have used Montec G5s, lost one deer, apparently the angle was steep and I only got one lung. 2 years ago I switched to Rage 2 blades and so far only one shot with one kill on the rage. I want to get something that will work for me and my wife (50 lb draw) so I am thinking about Magnus Stingers.


----------



## gab0yz71 (Sep 10, 2014)

Just picked up a pack of 100g ramcats. Really excited to try them out.


----------



## Brad30110 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ramcats! Won't shoot anything else.


----------



## GingerNinja (Sep 11, 2014)

75 grain vortex. a classic 90-2000's  broadhead. if anyone has any laying around please let me know, doesnt matter the grain, all are filthy on critters


----------



## hound dog (Sep 11, 2014)

Bi-Polar 125's


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Sep 11, 2014)

NAP Killzones


----------



## mrskinner82 (Sep 12, 2014)

What? No love for Magnus????? I got a quiver full of 4 blade stinger buzzcutts.


----------



## lung deflater (Sep 12, 2014)

Ramcats


----------

